# How to make extra money???



## tmitch45

This is a bit of a strange ask so stick with me. My wife and I both work part time 30 hrs a week for the NHS. We reduced our hours when our first child was born both so we could spend quality time with him and our daughter but also so we could reduce our child care costs. As the NHS is in crisis we have both asked our bosses to return to full or near full time but this is not possible due to cost savings. We are both at the top of our respective pay grades so will only receive cost of living pay rises which are currently below inflation. As our children have now started school our monthly outgoings are increasing at an alarming rate with uniforms, sports kits, school trips, equipment, coaching, clubs, birthday parties and food (it feels like we feed 4 adults) etc. I do worry about money constantly and we are at a position now that some months we spend more than we earn but thankfully these months are only occasionally. In terms of outgoings we have no loans only the house and have been through the rest of our monthly outgoings rigorously in an attempt to reduce our monthly spend. We have started shopping at Aldi which has seen our food bill reduce dramatically. Its amazing how a quick phone call to the likes of BT can suddenly see your bill reduced significantly. We have done the same with our energy bills, insurances etc. We both work very hard and as our only qualifications are specific to our careers it seems it would be hard to leave the security of the NHS and a regular salary. We have both looked into promotion but these post are very few and far between and would need to fit in with us taking collecting the kids from school. We have come to the conclusion that maybe an additional income would be useful even if this was a hundred pounds or so a month. We regularly sell unused stuff on ebay and have done things like completing surveys and questionnaires etc but its a huge amount of work for not a lot of money. In addition to this we are very careful with money, we rarely have a take-away or meal out, neither of us drink or smoke and we have modest cars which we own and have done for years.

So back to my question does anyone have any experience (or suggestions) of anything we could do to boost our income? We are both highly organised, intelligent and hard working and we keep saying to each other "surely there is something we can do as a team to make some extra cash". We have looked at things like dealing in penny stocks, buying and selling on ebay, car booting but want to make sure we aren't rushing into something that's a waste of time or could end up costing us money.


----------



## MagpieRH

I don't know that there's an easy answer, or everyone would be doing it!
Given you're both in the NHS and qualified in your field(s), could you not do a similar job for a private medical company? The likes of Spire or even someone on Harley Street? Just a thought


----------



## tmitch45

Thanks Magpie there is a spire opening near us and I am looking into that. The reality is often that in the private medical sector its only the doctors who earn a lot more.


----------



## Cookies

Hi chum. A friend was saving for his son's wedding, and was trying to save some money to help him with a deposit for a house. 

He looked about for some part-time work, and actually got a job in a call centre, working 3 hours two evenings a week. I don't know how much he made, but I do remember him saying that it really helped him reach the target he had set. What about looking in local papers for bar/restaurant work. Tips etc can be good. 

Hope you get sorted chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

Cookies said:


> Hi chum. A friend was saving for his son's wedding, and was trying to save some money to help him with a deposit for a house.
> 
> He looked about for some part-time work, and actually got a job in a call centre, working 3 hours two evenings a week. I don't know how much he made, but I do remember him saying that it really helped him reach the target he had set. What about looking in local papers for bar/restaurant work. Tips etc can be good.
> 
> Hope you get sorted chum.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thats some dad doing that for his son!


----------



## Bmw320

Have you ever looked at matched betting? I made about £6000 in 18 months which has helped drastically to pay for my wedding

There's a website called profit accumulator which gives you step by step guide and videos on what to do for a fee of £18 a month

It's guaranteed income and completely risk free as long as you understand the concept of how it works, it's certainly not for every one but worth a look and an a way of making extra money at home 

When I joined there was only about 1000 members and I was wary of joining but the site has now grown massively and has thousands of members 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric the Red

If your looking to do something together, what common interests do you have, how many hrs a week do you have spare, how much extra cash do you need, could you not detail a couple of cars per wk, like a lot of people on here, why not make a list of all the things you would like to do, then tick off the realistic ones and then tick off again the more viable ones until you end up with just maybe 2-3 that you actually can make some extra cash.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

What about the wife getting involved with something like Avon & you getting involved with something like Betterware?

The books get popped through my door & the agents will be making cash from it.

Hope you get something sorted


----------



## Zetec-al

Sell the Enzo in your Picture.. Then you would have no worries 

On a Serious Note, I'm in a similar but slightly different position to you at the minute. My Girlfriend and I have our first child on the way and i worry about money every day and how we are going to cope. I am working 6 days a week at the minute to try and pay some debts off that i have so i every penny i earn when the baby comes along is mine so to speak.

I can't really help you out too much as i have been thinking the same as you.

I have a new Miller and Carter Restaurant opening across the road from where i live and i was thinking of looking at some evening bar work to bring in some extra cash.

Good luck too you anyway.


----------



## tmitch45

Bmw320 said:


> Have you ever looked at matched betting? I made about £6000 in 18 months which has helped drastically to pay for my wedding
> 
> There's a website called profit accumulator which gives you step by step guide and videos on what to do for a fee of £18 a month
> 
> It's guaranteed income and completely risk free as long as you understand the concept of how it works, it's certainly not for every one but worth a look and an a way of making extra money at home
> 
> When I joined there was only about 1000 members and I was wary of joining but the site has now grown massively and has thousands of members
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me more we were talking about something like penny shares or the like that we could really get into learn study and put some effort into properly. Feel free to pm me if easier. We aren't looking to make a quick buck so something that could be a bit of a hobby and provide a little income boost would be a good fit especially if we could do it to fit in around our child care arrangements.


----------



## tmitch45

Zetec-al said:


> Sell the Enzo in your Picture.. Then you would have no worries
> 
> On a Serious Note, I'm in a similar but slightly different position to you at the minute. My Girlfriend and I have our first child on the way and i worry about money every day and how we are going to cope. I am working 6 days a week at the minute to try and pay some debts off that i have so i every penny i earn when the baby comes along is mine so to speak.
> 
> I can't really help you out too much as i have been thinking the same as you.
> 
> I have a new Miller and Carter Restaurant opening across the road from where i live and i was thinking of looking at some evening bar work to bring in some extra cash.
> 
> Good luck too you anyway.


Congrats mate! and thanks for your input. Its a difficult one and as you will find out once the baby is born you will want to spend all the time you can with it. This is kind of my problem in that we made a conscious decision to both reduce our hours so we could equally look after our baby (now 8!!) and enjoy quality time as a family something I would never change for the world. It so difficult getting the balance right in that here is no point earning loads of money working two jobs if you then have limited time with your family. Conversely working part time allows plenty of time with the kids but then things are tighter financially.


----------



## tosh

Bmw320 said:


> Have you ever looked at matched betting? I made about £6000 in 18 months which has helped drastically to pay for my wedding
> 
> There's a website called profit accumulator which gives you step by step guide and videos on what to do for a fee of £18 a month
> 
> It's guaranteed income and completely risk free as long as you understand the concept of how it works, it's certainly not for every one but worth a look and an a way of making extra money at home
> 
> When I joined there was only about 1000 members and I was wary of joining but the site has now grown massively and has thousands of members
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This got me through university; easy if you are good at maths or odds. Just search for matched betting and there are lots of guides. Then join a website where they help you start, then go looking for websites where they don't charge for membership (or you may decide the membership is worth it, usually is)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmw320

I think the membership on this site is well worth paying.

This is the site I used 
www.profitaccumulator.co.uk

It's not for every one, a lot of friends and relatives don't have a clue when I tried to explain what it involves, but have a look at the site and see what you think. You don't really even need to fully understand how it works as long as you follow the instructions. It's a great way to bring in an extra income in your own time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08

Sounds like your doing all the right things. I made a similar decision when I was 23. I gave up a well paid job that I really wanted as I was spending too much time away from my young son working long hours. I actually took up a homeworking job in a call centre answering calls and took a pay hit of about 75%. Over the years, with the same company I have managed to work my way up to the same job for this new company but learnt a lot about saving money. Like you I don't regret this decision as the bond I have with my son is worth much more than any amount of money to me. I pay everything upfront to save interest costs. Even if you don't have the cash to do this, look into getting interest free and fee free credit cards offers to pay for things like insurance and just make sure they are paid off before the offer expires. I also sell a lot of old things on eBay or more recently gumtree. Another good thing is bank switching. I have a main account that mine and my wife's salaries are paid into which never changes. I then have 2 other accounts for switching. The way it works with switching is normally to qualify for an offer you need atleast 2 dd's out a month and a fixed amount in. My set up is this: we get paid end of month into joint main bank account, standing order set up to leave main account 1st of month for £1050 to my account, 2 dd's set up to leave my account 2nd of month (virgin and phone), standing order set up for 4th of month for £1000 to my wife's account, 2 dd's set up to leave my wife's account on 6th of month (her mobile and water bill) then standing order set up for 8th of month to transfer the balance back into our joint account. I can then freely using this set up use the second accounts as dummy account to switch. Sometimes I need to adjust things slightly and on occasions I have needed more accounts as there were too many offers to qualify for. I make close to £1k tax free a year doing this and timewise it takes me less than 10 hours over the year. The good thing is that although a lot of switching offers are only open to new customers, if you look at the t&c's you qualify as a new customer if you left over 12/18 months ago which normally fits in well for me when I'm ready to go back around that bank! Also I feel good about taking from the banks wether this is switching or taking out credit cards and cancelling after I have received vouchers or cash  the only time I wouldn't reccomend this is 6 months before your taking out a loan or mortgage as not great to have loads of activity on your credit file, aside from that no worries (I'm a finance manager by trade and regularly credit checked with no issues)


----------



## tmitch45

Some good advice Paul thanks. You are right I agree totally I wouldn't change a thing the time I have been able to spend with both my children now 4 and 8 has been worth it!


----------



## RedUntilDead

How much extra cash are you looking for? answer not required. I know a few people in work have taken paper rounds and leaflet/local life deliveries. A couple of lads steward at sporting events and one lad became a football ref. The big supermarkets used to take on shelf stackers for out of hours work and pay good money.
If you took a second job would you get taxed to death?


----------



## MDC250

RedUntilDead said:


> If you took a second job would you get taxed to death?


Typically you will have used tax free allowance etc on main income so straight into tax on earnings from any 2nd job and will notice it in the actual take home.


----------



## tmitch45

RedUntilDead said:


> How much extra cash are you looking for? answer not required. I know a few people in work have taken paper rounds and leaflet/local life deliveries. A couple of lads steward at sporting events and one lad became a football ref. The big supermarkets used to take on shelf stackers for out of hours work and pay good money.
> If you took a second job would you get taxed to death?


I think I would be taxed to death but some good ideas of things I'd never though of before.


----------



## tmitch45

tosh said:


> This got me through university; easy if you are good at maths or odds. Just search for matched betting and there are lots of guides. Then join a website where they help you start, then go looking for websites where they don't charge for membership (or you may decide the membership is worth it, usually is)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done some research last night and as you say this look legit and there is money to be made as long as you are careful and methodical. It also appeals as I can do this at home in an evening while looking after the kids. I feel the need to do a little more research but this is looking good so far. I'm not after making a quick £1000 if this can add an extra £50 or so a week to the pot that will help and make us a lot more comfortable! Also I can spend most of my day off on a Tuesday working on this.

Thanks for the advice so far guys


----------



## bradleymarky

What about doing a bit of detailing on friends and family cars. A mate of mine used to deliver the yellow pages for extra cash.


----------



## tmitch45

bradleymarky said:


> What about doing a bit of detailing on friends and family cars. A mate of mine used to deliver the yellow pages for extra cash.


I would make a huge loss detailing cars I'm too obsessive lol!


----------



## tmitch45

Thanks for all the advice so I thought I'd give you guys a little update. I seems from looking into things that there are a lot of scams and fake get rich quick schemes out there. I've done loads of research previously on trading and penny stocks etc but always been put off by the sums of money involved to actually make money and the risk and my huge lack of knowledge. After a few guys mentioning Matched betting I've literally spent hours looking into this and decided to take the plunge and take one of the free introductory offers (risk free). My wife has become interested in this and both sat down and looked at it together today which was actually quite nice. We have set-up a spread sheet and have ended today £60 in profit. I know this isn't huge sums of money and a lot of what we have done today cannot be replicated again but if we can make £20-£30 a day thats a huge income boost!

I don't know enough to tell people how to do this but today we boosted our income profit by also registering with betting accounts using cash back websites which literally paid us money just for going through them.

I'm not getting my hopes up to much as surely there cannot be that many introductory offers to use but I just though I'd give you a quick update. I'm still very skeptical but will be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## packard

Are you near 111 call centre, eBay / gumtree buy and sell ?


----------



## Pauly.22

I work for the NHS estates department. I'm a band 4. The wages system they have is no good. I'm looking for another job. 

To make extra money I'd look on eBay and buy and old cheap car and break it for spares.


----------



## RedUntilDead

I spend most of my online time on a footy forum, the Liverpool way. You don't have to be a member but look at the general section and scroll down to the bonus bagging thread. Is that something similar to what your are doing?


----------



## camerashy

Start a garden service cutting lawns and tidying borders.
Drop flyers through people's doors, plenty of old people are looking for this type of service if the price is right.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

The comments about being 'taxed to death' on a second job.

If your earning more than the tax free limit, but less than the higher rate tax band limit (which for gross pay purposes is £45,000 in the current 2017/18 tax year (tax free allowance of £11,500 + basic rate band of £33,500) then you'll be taxed at 20% on the 2nd job

You will only pay tax at the higher rate on any income exceeding £45,000.

If you were earning £45,001 gross, Then only £1 would be taxed at 40%.

In other words, your not really going to be 'taxed to death'


----------



## Bmw320

You can easily make £1000 from sign up offers, surprising how many book makers there are you will never heard of, once you have accounts set up making money will be harder as you will only be able to do the weekly offers which are not normally as lucrative as sign up offers. 

Once you have done all your sign up offers if you have any friends and family who are willing to just set a bank account up in their name for you to use. You can then go through all the sign u offers again in their names. At this point you will need to be looking at using different IP addresses so the book makes do not link the accounts as being at one address and ban your account. Best way to do this is use your broadband for your account then use a VPN of mobile hotspot for the other account. 

Spread sheet is vital to keep track, I have 4 pages on mine, 
1. Account name and passwords
2. Profit and loss
3. All out standing bets/ offers (when doing multiple offers it's easily to forget where you are)
4. List and dates of mug bets(make sure you do these if you want to keep accounts open long term)

Good luck hope it all goes well for you 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

RedUntilDead said:


> I spend most of my online time on a footy forum, the Liverpool way. You don't have to be a member but look at the general section and scroll down to the bonus bagging thread. Is that something similar to what your are doing?


Yes it is but I guess on a large scale


----------



## donfresh

heres a few ideas Ive had to make a bit money on the side..

go to bootsales, get there early, plenty of bargains there and when your face to face with someone trying to get rid of all their stuff you can usually knock them down even more look for designer clothes, trainers, jewelery, electronics, retro games etc...
its time consuming but list it all on ebay and you can make a huge profit on each item. can make yourself and extra £1-200 a week if you know what to look for.

buy a set of tools and start servicing and fixing mates cars

Bet on American sports. sometimes its almost like they're rigged because results are quite easy to predict. you do need to do research before hand but if you do it right its easy money. i've never been a betting guy myself but a pal of mine made about £10k in a few months just from betting on US sports (american football, basketball, hockey..)


----------



## Talidan

Whoever posted about about match betting thanks over past 3 hours I have made 38 quid that includes watching the tutorial videos, also got around 60 worth of bets to be credited tommorow, I think that website posted up is good if it's used free for the calculator and the match finder.

Think I might be struggling when I run out of accounts to open there's a good 30+, then what do you do people that have experience doing this ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

Talidan said:


> Whoever posted about about match betting thanks over past 3 hours I have made 38 quid that includes watching the tutorial videos, also got around 60 worth of bets to be credited tommorow, I think that website posted up is good if it's used free for the calculator and the match finder.
> 
> Think I might be struggling when I run out of accounts to open there's a good 30+, then what do you do people that have experience doing this ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


HI mate I started doing this as well. I've done loads of research and decided to play it safe by signing up to profit accumulators platinum club as it will save me time in hunting for deals and they do literally walk you through everything.

Quick tip mate to boost your income even more is to use sites like top cash back and quid co and they will give you money for signing up to a new bookmaker through their site. I've made around £40 alone with this its money for nothing!

I too was worried about running out of new offers but apparently if you use all the signups you are good for around £1-2k! after that you get new offers sent to you on a daily basis. The first place I signed up to has already sent me an offer something like deposit another £20 and we give you £10. Not as good in theory as a sign up but that right there is a £7 profit! There are also deals on the casino and accumilators which I'm not sure as yet how they work. The main thing is not to be tempted to actually gamble and take a risk! So it does look like its a repeatable process. The more I research there is lots of advice which I'm happy to share if you want? All in all after 3 days and including the cash back offers I'm at around £100 for not a huge amount of work.

As mentioned to me you need to be super organised for it to work long term, I have a new email account just for the bookies and exchange. I think I'm also going to use a separate bank account just for depositing an drawing money from the bookies and exchange. Someone said if you are after a mortgage or finance it doesn't look good with loads of activity from bookies on your main bank account. I also use one of the free spreadsheets to keep track of all my money over all the accounts.

I'm not thinking at this stage I'll be earning £1.5 - £2K a month as some are claiming but I think if with say an hour a night I can make £15 to £30 a day every day thats a huge monthly income bonus.


----------



## gatecrasher3

I've been doing Profit Accumulator on and off for the last year and have made a good amount of cash from it.

Most people you tell about it think it's too good to be true but if you follow the instructions it works very well.


----------



## Smanderson117

I made around 600 quid from profit accumulator in a couple of months. I then stupidly signed up to a guy to send me signals for Binary trading and lost most of it, what a load of *****! Stick with PA mate


----------



## Talidan

tmitch45 said:


> I mate I started doing this as well. I've done loads of research and decided to play it safe by signing up to profit accumulators platinum club as it will save me time in hunting for deals and they do literally walk you through everything.
> 
> Quick tip mate to boost your income even more is to use sites like top cash back and quid co and they will give you money for signing up to a new bookmaker through their site. I've made around £40 alone with this its money for nothing!
> 
> I too was worried about running out of new offers but apparently if you use all the signups you are good for around £1-2k! after that you get new offers sent to you on a daily basis. The first place I signed up to has already sent me an offer something like deposit another £20 and we give you £10. Not as good in theory as a sign up but that right there is a £7 profit! There are also deals on the casino and accumilators which I'm not sure as yet how they work. The main thing is not to be tempted to actually gamble and take a risk! So it does look like its a repeatable process. The more I research there is lots of advice which I'm happy to share if you want? All in all after 3 days and including the cash back offers I'm at around £100 for not a huge amount of work.
> 
> As mentioned to me you need to be super organised for it to work long term, I have a new email account just for the bookies and exchange. I think I'm also going to use a separate bank account just for depositing an drawing money from the bookies and exchange. Someone said if you are after a mortgage or finance it doesn't look good with loads of activity from bookies on your main bank account. I also use one of the free spreadsheets to keep track of all my money over all the accounts.
> 
> I'm not thinking at this stage I'll be earning £1.5 - £2K a month as some are claiming but I think if with say an hour a night I can make £15 to £30 a day every day thats a huge monthly income bonus.


I have got a a4 binder to one side that has all the user names for the bookies and the amounts that have been deposited and when and the bets that will be coming in and out with profit and losses so I think I'll be able to keep a good track on it and I was thinking the same thing as you might get a different bank account at my dad's address then I can do all the sign up offers again, I think I'm going to sign up to the platinum club when I have done with sign up bonuses I'm just been very careful to read the terms and conditions because some bookmakers require you to make X amount before you can withdraw and that's no good.

Like your self in aiming for around 30 a day just something I can do a few hours after work on a night, 30 a night is 840 a month tax free, not sure if that figure is unreasonable yet I'll have to wait and see but so far so good .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smanderson117

30 a night is easily achievable. When you've done it for a few weeks it becomes second nature and you can smash 4 or 5 an hour on easy! I had a spreadsheet with names of bookies, usernames and passwords. Also most bookies accept 2 accounts in one address to account for friends who you live with or more commonly your other half so get another account on the go and do it twice every offer!


----------



## Starbuck88

Deffo interested to hear how your matched betting comes along, nice to see someone actually doing it instead of 'hearing' about some friend of a friend who does it.

I may give it a go if your results are reasonably steady. Can't turn your nose up a bit of extra income. Even if it pays for a night out a month or pay extra towards CC debt it's worth it isn't it.


----------



## Starbuck88

Well I've given it a go. I'm waiting on my first match bet to happen which is a horse race for later on today. Supposedly a guaranteed profit of £13.73.

I can see how doing this even a couple of times a day would help improve an income no end.


----------



## tmitch45

Starbuck88 said:


> Well I've given it a go. I'm waiting on my first match bet to happen which is a horse race for later on today. Supposedly a guaranteed profit of £13.73.
> 
> I can see how doing this even a couple of times a day would help improve an income no end.


I'm usually someone who fully researches something but am happy to take a reasonable chance on things. My wife is totally risk averse and even she is ok with this and is actually doing it with me (only one account). As mentioned when signing up go through a cash back site I've made £63 alone from doing this! Its free tax free money!!!!

I've signed up with the platinum membership of the profit accumulator on a monthly basis and can stop this at anytime. I'm finding their videos useful to double check what I'm doing as there are a little bit more to some of the offers and if I'd have gone it alone and rushed it I would have made several mistakes by now.

From all my research there do seem to be people saying they make £1.5 to £2K a month and while I don't doubt that for someone sitting on their laptop all day every day and with lots of funds, I feel around figures of £15 to £20 a day are very achievable and at over £400 a month that's a great boost to our income. I'm yet to see how sustainable this system is.

As a result of this I've also found people's vlogs on youtube there was a great one yesterday which reassured me and gave some great tips and there was another which linked into a lady who did this and an ebay reselling business (which others have mentioned) which I may also look into but on a very small hobby scale. I look forward to seeing what tonight brings!!


----------



## Starbuck88

tmitch45 said:


> I'm usually someone who fully researches something but am happy to take a reasonable chance on things. My wife is totally risk averse and even she is ok with this and is actually doing it with me (only one account). As mentioned when signing up go through a cash back site I've made £63 alone from doing this! Its free tax free money!!!!
> 
> I've signed up with the platinum membership of the profit accumulator on a monthly basis and can stop this at anytime. I'm finding their videos useful to double check what I'm doing as there are a little bit more to some of the offers and if I'd have gone it alone and rushed it I would have made several mistakes by now.
> 
> From all my research there do seem to be people saying they make £1.5 to £2K a month and while I don't doubt that for someone sitting on their laptop all day every day and with lots of funds, I feel around figures of £15 to £20 a day are very achievable and at over £400 a month that's a great boost to our income. I'm yet to see how sustainable this system is.
> 
> As a result of this I've also found people's vlogs on youtube there was a great one yesterday which reassured me and gave some great tips and there was another which linked into a lady who did this and an ebay reselling business (which others have mentioned) which I may also look into but on a very small hobby scale. I look forward to seeing what tonight brings!!


I'm really excited as a couple of hundred quid, is a couple of hundred quid. I don't care who you are (unless you're a millionaire), that's a lot of money.

We have our first child on the way due September and with the mrs maternity leave and potential of her only going back to work part time, we'll manage but it will be VERY tight.

So doing this as a means to pay off some debts and ease the burden really appeals and no time like the present to start!

I did sign up via top cashback so hopefully I'll get something back on that (I didn't even have a topcashback account so I'll have to start getting wiser on using these things).


----------



## Smanderson117

Matched betting is the way forward. I'd sign back up but I've done all the signup offers a while ago and I don't have another wedge built back up which is really beneficial when using the reload offers for 7 or 8 quid here or there etc


----------



## Starbuck88

Smanderson117 said:


> Matched betting is the way forward. I'd sign back up but I've done all the signup offers a while ago and I don't have another wedge built back up which is really beneficial when using the reload offers for 7 or 8 quid here or there etc


this profit accumulator place has bingo and stuff too, I've not joined up yet I'm going to see how the first and 2nd free bets go down first.


----------



## finnie_1

The matched betting does work only if you take time and follow the instructions as it has been said. I'm 24 years old and have a very good wage (non skilled work/I get taxed what some people get paid per month). However I have 2 jobs myself - I have my proper job and my "hobby" job, I work as a doorman at the weekends, not glamorous work but do have an extra £200/300 per month going in the account. 
I'm unsure if there is funding in England to help pay for the cost of the course/SIA fee.


----------



## Starbuck88

Well my first match bet has paid off. I bet to either win or lose on a horse and as luck would have the horse actually won, so I ended up getting £20 back instead of the projected £13. I'm guessing it doesn't usually go that well all the time but that's cool.


----------



## Talidan

I'm up another £33 tonight that doesn't sound brilliant but I'll have £40 worth of free bets credited tommorow so that should make another 35 ish also I ended up buying the platinum monthly subscription I think that you'll probably be able to work through the free offers in a a few months then what ? 

Hope everyone's getting on well with it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

Starbuck88 said:


> Well my first match bet has paid off. I bet to either win or lose on a horse and as luck would have the horse actually won, so I ended up getting £20 back instead of the projected £13. I'm guessing it doesn't usually go that well all the time but that's cool.


Was this using one of the free bet signups?

It sounds a bit difference £13 or £20 did you use the calculator to match the bets?

One thing I learned today is that in theory you want most of your money to end up in the exchange with your bets at the bookies mainly loosing. This means your money is less spread out and also in the bookies eyes you are good for business as you keep loosing. Sounds good in theory but I'm not sure you can do this in practice all the time.


----------



## 306chris

Tried the PA last night and made £20 on the Leicester game. 

I can get my head around all the theory and how it works I just can't get organised as I don't get enough spare time on my own. I couldn't concentrate fully, The joys of having three young children and a physically demanding job. 

I would defiantly look into this if I had more time to spend towards it. 

Hope it works for those that can put the effort in:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead

Same as you Chris, I find this interesting but have no spare time and I am not very organised and my memory is goldfish level.
Great reading about the lads making it pay though:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88

tmitch45 said:


> Was this using one of the free bet signups?
> 
> It sounds a bit difference £13 or £20 did you use the calculator to match the bets?
> 
> One thing I learned today is that in theory you want most of your money to end up in the exchange with your bets at the bookies mainly loosing. This means your money is less spread out and also in the bookies eyes you are good for business as you keep loosing. Sounds good in theory but I'm not sure you can do this in practice all the time.


Yes this was the very first free bet. I think it's because the odds were a bit further apart, I did a 91 instead of a 95+. As I wanted to prove the theory of this working quickly instead of waiting on a footie match 2 days down the line.

I've now put on my wager in order to earn my 2nd free bet which will take place tomorrow and then I'll get a £30 free bet within 48hrs.

I'm just trying to work out how people are managing to make like a grand a month from this.... I think I'll sign up to platinum to see the whole thing, bingo etc


----------



## wayne451

I've read this repeatedly over the years. If true and it's still out there then fair plays.

I may join, build a pot and then go 'all or nothing on something?' A free obscure bet?

I did similar many moons back, started with a £30 sign up fee, did my initial bet for £30 free bet (took my initial bet plus profit out, think it was £36/39 with memory?), got 2 x £30 referrals so had £90 of free money to play with.

Spain were playing Holland and Van Bommel was about 60:1 to score? He had about a 1 in 8 strike rate. I put the full lot on him to score. He went through on a 1 on 1 whilst it was nil-nil. I literally wasn't far from batting one out in the front room with my Mother...he pulled it wide. Yes, I could have took the £90 but so what? It's nothing. I'd lost nothing, I'd made a few pints but could have had a run at £5400 free of charge!?! I'd do the same EVERYTIME. A free £1/2k bet at similar risk/reward ratios? Yes please.


----------



## ollienoclue

If you want to earn more money, but your current employer won't let you have any more work, why not jack it in and do something else, full time?

If you are not a half wit and have some experience in various things, you will be attractive to somebody?

Employers in the UK are all looking for decent people, they just don't exist! Today it is either graduates fresh out of the system with a degree in reflexology who won't do anything 'beneath them', or 19 year olds who turn up late for work or call in sick because the new Call of Duty game has just been released and they can't be assed.


----------



## shycho

RE: Matched betting
Signed up to the free trial on profit accumulator myself after reading this thread and am slowly getting the hang of it. – The wife has taken much amusement as I sit there with a puzzled look on my face, trying to get my head around how the calculators work and why I bet X at one site and lay Y at another. 

Made £11.46 on my free £20 from Coral and am scheduled to make £19.00 on my free £30 bet from Betfred, but the proof will be in the sustainability once the signup offers dry up and we’re left relying on reload offers. 

I’ve been quite lucky so far in that all my “losses” have been at the bookies so my winnings have all gone back to my exchange account, which has saved me from having to spend time withdrawing from the bookies and depositing into my exchange account to cover future liabilities. 
I’m hoping for Beskitas to not win tonight, as that’ll put my exchange account at £80 and ready to move on to the next sign up offer (via TopCashBack) other wise my exchange account will be at £20 and my Betfred account at £60 which will have to be transferred across before I can continue.


----------



## Smanderson117

Sometimes you get free spin offers flagged up on profit accumulator website and these can be amazing. I won 60 quid on one of those in 5 minutes before, great for having a quick spin and 5 mins of my time


----------



## Starbuck88

For the matchbetters it might be worth reading up on gumping. Where the bookies don't let you have any reload offers etc as they catch on you're doing what you're doing.


----------



## Starbuck88

Don't understand what's going on here. Placed my starter bet and I was supposed to lose 95p, this is so I can get the free bet.

Well the race happened today and as luck would have it, my horse feckin won again and I'm working out what money I've put in and with what's happened. I seemed to have actually made a couple of quid on it.

Can't seem to work out what's going on lololol.


----------



## Talidan

It will of won on one bet but it must of lost on the other so you will actually be 95p down, just a heads up guys I have been doing a few reload bets while my bets come in the risk free ones I withdrew 20 from William hill roulette and 9 quid from a slot website literally took 10 mins for both not too bad.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

Starbuck88 said:


> For the matchbetters it might be worth reading up on gumping. Where the bookies don't let you have any reload offers etc as they catch on you're doing what you're doing.


This is interesting re gumping and mugbets.






Its also worth looking at 'iesnare' its apparently a way of bookies spying on what your doing i.e are you constantly swapping between different bookies and exchange bookies. There are ways or removing it but it comes back next time you visit a bookmakers site. I looked at a site yesterday which shows you how to block the 'spyware' from reporting back.


----------



## Talidan

That's a interesting video has anyone been gubbed ?, also I'm up after 3 days net profit of £122 would be a little more but I accounted the membership in there too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

tmitch45 said:


> This is interesting re gumping and mugbets.
> 
> The Ultimate Guide To Mug Betting & Gubbing Within Matched Betting - YouTube
> 
> Its also worth looking at 'iesnare' its apparently a way of bookies spying on what your doing i.e are you constantly swapping between different bookies and exchange bookies. There are ways or removing it but it comes back next time you visit a bookmakers site. I looked at a site yesterday which shows you how to block the 'spyware' from reporting back.


That's the video I watched that prompted me to write what I did in the previous post :thumb:

I'll check out iesnare. I thought we just used the same exchange all the time?



Talidan said:


> That's a interesting video has anyone been gubbed ?, also I'm up after 3 days net profit of £122 would be a little more but I accounted the membership in there too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I've seen people on forums say they've been gubbed.

I'm at 27 pounds as I'm waiting on my £30 free bet to be awarded then I can do that one.

I'll then join PA to start on more, I'm just taking my time and doing it slowly whilst reading up on it all to maximise the longevity of it.


----------



## tmitch45

As you do more signups there is another exchange called smarkets you can use and it has a lower commission at 2% rather than 5% at betfair. From what I have read the iesnare spyware looks to see if you are constantly looking at different bookmakers online and for example flicking between a bookie and an exchange which is a giveaway that you are a matched better or a shark.

Just a quick heads up and a reminder this for me is a sort of business and therefore you need to constantly look at your profitand minimise any loss. I say this as I got my free £50 ladbrokes bet yesterday but needed over £140 in my betfair to cover. At this point I was so tempted just to use the £50 bet on a Chelsea win and not cover which would make me £80 profit compared to £38 profit by covering. In the end my Mrs said the £38 is garunteed just put money in to cover and move onto the next deal, which we did. Deviating from the business model of matchedbetting makes you and gambler and therefore more tempted to gamble in the future which is exactly what the bookies want and why they give you the offers. My tip, stay strong bank the guaranteed profits and move onto the next deal.

I'm well over £100 in profit with one outstanding bet on the Chelsea game and two qualifying bets on for free bets.


----------



## Starbuck88

tmitch45 said:


> As you do more signups there is another exchange called smarkets you can use and it has a lower commission at 2% rather than 5% at betfair. From what I have read the iesnare spyware looks to see if you are constantly looking at different bookmakers online and for example flicking between a bookie and an exchange which is a giveaway that you are a matched better or a shark.
> 
> Just a quick heads up and a reminder this for me is a sort of business and therefore you need to constantly look at your profitand minimise any loss. I say this as I got my free £50 ladbrokes bet yesterday but needed over £140 in my betfair to cover. At this point I was so tempted just to use the £50 bet on a Chelsea win and not cover which would make me £80 profit compared to £38 profit by covering. In the end my Mrs said the £38 is garunteed just put money in to cover and move onto the next deal, which we did. Deviating from the business model of matchedbetting makes you and gambler and therefore more tempted to gamble in the future which is exactly what the bookies want and why they give you the offers. My tip, stay strong bank the guaranteed profits and move onto the next deal.
> 
> I'm well over £100 in profit with one outstanding bet on the Chelsea game and two qualifying bets on for free bets.


This is a very good and serious point that you've made.

A good 11/12 years ago when me and the mrs had first got together, we were only teenagers and we found a system where by you could play and guarantee to win on roulette online. Basically you spin the table until you get to 7 or 8 of the same thing, so 7 or 8 high numbers or 7 or 8 low numbers of 7 or 8 evens, that sort of thing, then on the next bet you put your money on for the opposit, and then if doesn't come out your way, you double you bet and then you win 

We did this and mrs got around a grand in hers and I got to about 700... we then started getting greedy I guess/not following the system and started placing money down sooner than the rules and she ended up basically loosing all the money and I lost half and decided to withdraw and ended up with £300. (you were told to swap tables as the tables got trickier after 30 minutes). This has all been coded out now as far as I'm aware.

we could have had 2 grand.

I think if you start to get any addictive tendencies or have gambling problems already I don't think match betting should be done.

I'm now older and wiser, so as you say above, stick with the program and just do it until you get gubbed from everywhere or whatever.

Also for iesnare:

http://www.matchedbettingguy.com/how-to-block-ie-snare/


----------



## Arvi

I tried to do this via the Profit Accumulator site and then realized I already have a Coral and Betfred account. So do i just use another 2 betting sites? And is it just as simple as chosing a couple of betting companies from quidco and following a link from there?

Also did you start by using the free membership - do 2 goes and then progress to the Platinum paid membership?


----------



## Starbuck88

Arvi said:


> I tried to do this via the Profit Accumulator site and then realized I already have a Coral and Betfred account. So do i just use another 2 betting sites? And is it just as simple as chosing a couple of betting companies from quidco and following a link from there?
> 
> Also did you start by using the free membership - do 2 goes and then progress to the Platinum paid membership?


Yes, there are lots more bookies than coral and betfred, so you can do it, plus you get 'reload' offers from them once you've signed up and done all the free bet things.

I signed up to platinum today and there is more in there to do so worth the £17, even if you hammer through the new accounts free betting it'd be worth the £17.


----------



## Arvi

Cheers @starbuk88, I assume that although I am not using Betfair and Coral which they have in their links it will still let me move on to the next level?


----------



## Starbuck88

Arvi said:


> Cheers @starbuk88, I assume that although I am not using Betfair and Coral which they have in their links it will still let me move on to the next level?


Don't quite understand what you mean but Betfair you use initially to lay bets and Coral is just the first one they get you to sign up to to start using free bets. Then betfred, then stanjames so on and so fourth.

After a few it looks like they get you to sign up to a couple of other exchanges that do a lower commission than betfair so means a bit more profit.


----------



## Arvi

Sorry, what I meant was when you go on to the PA web site, it asks you to sign up to Betfred and Coral to get there free sign up credits. However as I am already a customer with them I won't get the free offers. so do I just place matched bets on these 2 betting sites from my own pocket and then build up a reserve from there, or do I look at 2 other different betting sites and if so how do I chose?


----------



## tmitch45

Been doing more research and even if this method of matched betting dries up they say people move onto accas, Arbitrage and betfair trading so lots to go at.

I'm very excited for the weekends money making!


----------



## Starbuck88

Arvi said:


> Sorry, what I meant was when you go on to the PA web site, it asks you to sign up to Betfred and Coral to get there free sign up credits. However as I am already a customer with them I won't get the free offers. so do I just place matched bets on these 2 betting sites from my own pocket and then build up a reserve from there, or do I look at 2 other different betting sites and if so how do I chose?


Betfred and Coral are done in terms of starter match betting for you then. You won't be using them until you start on 'reload' offers.

If you place matched bets on them you would basically lose money every time, unless your lucky and what you bet on to win comes through, is how I've seen it working myself. But...that depends on the odds ratio.

So with PA if you pay up to their platinum, you get a list of all the other bookies where you sign up to get your free bets, as that's where the biggest chunk of profit is going to come from until you/we move up to the advanced stuff.



tmitch45 said:


> Been doing more research and even if this method of matched betting dries up they say people move onto accas, Arbitrage and betfair trading so lots to go at.
> 
> I'm very excited for the weekends money making!


I still have no idea what any of those are, I sort of understand accumulators.

Had a little look at the bingo today...is interesting.


----------



## tmitch45

So quick update I've been banned for Coral! This was the first place I registered with I deposited the right amount and bet on a football game. I used the free bet on a horse and unfortunately won both times. I then tried to make a mug bet yesterday on the FC cup and couldn't. I checked my emails to see if I'd be emailed by them and hadn't ironically there were loads of offers. I tried to put a bet on today with them and it just kept saying "you have exceeded the maximum bid". I entered live chat and the person said the senior team have flagged your account and banned it for undetermined amount of time but you can use your money (over £100 I won off them) in any other dept. Err no thanks so all money withdrawn and onto the next. So this left me thinking why the ban. Is it because I made two bets and both won? Is it because they were different sports? I may well keep to one type of sport only for accounts and maybe have more Tennis and Horses as the football season is over soon and no world or European cup.

I've done this as well to stop the spyware seeing if I'm moving between bookies

http://www.matchedbettingguy.com/how-to-block-ie-snare/


----------



## wayne451

tmitch45 said:


> So quick update I've been banned for Coral! This was the first place I registered with I deposited the right amount and bet on a football game. I used the free bet on a horse and unfortunately won both times. I then tried to make a mug bet yesterday on the FC cup and couldn't. I checked my emails to see if I'd be emailed by them and hadn't ironically there were loads of offers. I tried to put a bet on today with them and it just kept saying "you have exceeded the maximum bid". I entered live chat and the person said the senior team have flagged your account and banned it for undetermined amount of time but you can use your money (over £100 I won off them) in any other dept. Err no thanks so all money withdrawn and onto the next. So this left me thinking why the ban. Is it because I made two bets and both won? Is it because they were different sports? I may well keep to one type of sport only for accounts and maybe have more Tennis and Horses as the football season is over soon and no world or European cup.
> 
> I've done this as well to stop the spyware seeing if I'm moving between bookies
> 
> http://www.matchedbettingguy.com/how-to-block-ie-snare/


Were these following the 'guide' websites by any chance? Tips etc?

You know who I work for mate. We analyse the daylights out of EVERYTHING.

It's prudent of any company to question their loss/gain and start to split it down, it'd be stupid not to.

Others have said about software, on that I don't know but likewise the more stuff that's put out there, the more people will avoid certain things. It's metaphorically like watching a bull run from a helicopter, they know what avenue to shut off next. You have to be different to the heard before they catch your run...


----------



## Starbuck88

tmitch45 said:


> So quick update I've been banned for Coral! This was the first place I registered with I deposited the right amount and bet on a football game. I used the free bet on a horse and unfortunately won both times. I then tried to make a mug bet yesterday on the FC cup and couldn't. I checked my emails to see if I'd be emailed by them and hadn't ironically there were loads of offers. I tried to put a bet on today with them and it just kept saying "you have exceeded the maximum bid". I entered live chat and the person said the senior team have flagged your account and banned it for undetermined amount of time but you can use your money (over £100 I won off them) in any other dept. Err no thanks so all money withdrawn and onto the next. So this left me thinking why the ban. Is it because I made two bets and both won? Is it because they were different sports? I may well keep to one type of sport only for accounts and maybe have more Tennis and Horses as the football season is over soon and no world or European cup.
> 
> I've done this as well to stop the spyware seeing if I'm moving between bookies
> J
> http://www.matchedbettingguy.com/how-to-block-ie-snare/


Can't believe you've been gubbed already that's madness, what I don't get is if you loose at the bookies they profit anyway? Surely they're better off people doing it than not?


----------



## tmitch45

Starbuck88 said:


> Can't believe you've been gubbed already that's madness, what I don't get is if you loose at the bookies they profit anyway? Surely they're better off people doing it than not?


I think that was the problem my two bets both won at the bookies. Typical I have the worst luck if I was actually gambling there is no way I would have won! I know with this we are playing the system but it sucks that if you win twice with a bookie they close your account something about sore and looser sprint to mind. So lesson one make sure you loose at the bookies lesson two stick to one sport and finally unless you have to don't blow all of your free bet in one go.


----------



## Talidan

I have been banned from paddy power just I can log in and it just logs me streight back out I think the ban was more to do with the fact I already had a PP account and made another just for the signup and then won 2 bets, at least I managed to withdraw the profit and there's literally 100s more bookmakers to choose from haha.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

tmitch45 said:


> I think that was the problem my two bets both won at the bookies. Typical I have the worst luck if I was actually gambling there is no way I would have won! I know with this we are playing the system but it sucks that if you win twice with a bookie they close your account something about sore and looser sprint to mind. So lesson one make sure you loose at the bookies lesson two stick to one sport and finally unless you have to don't blow all of your free bet in one go.


Ah right, still only 2 bets.....it's not like you've had hundreds of pounds out of them, just seems a bit heavy handed doesn't it?

I just logged into mine and thankfuly still got it, did just waste my £10 free casino money though haha.

Got 3 bets on today, basically 1 is a starter bet to achieve a free bet and 1 is my first ever bet still waiting to just happen and then the other is a mug bet. All on football matches happening today.


----------



## tmitch45

Yep I have 3 bets today with my free £30 bet. I decided to split it into 3 smaller bets but all on football. I've got my free £50 bet on the FA cup match today also and a mug bet with another. I'm waiting for my free bet money from the sun bets which I'll use tomorrow.


----------



## justina3

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks for all the advice so I thought I'd give you guys a little update. I seems from looking into things that there are a lot of scams and fake get rich quick schemes out there. I've done loads of research previously on trading and penny stocks etc but always been put off by the sums of money involved to actually make money and the risk and my huge lack of knowledge. After a few guys mentioning Matched betting I've literally spent hours looking into this and decided to take the plunge and take one of the free introductory offers (risk free). My wife has become interested in this and both sat down and looked at it together today which was actually quite nice. We have set-up a spread sheet and have ended today £60 in profit. I know this isn't huge sums of money and a lot of what we have done today cannot be replicated again but if we can make £20-£30 a day thats a huge income boost!
> 
> I don't know enough to tell people how to do this but today we boosted our income profit by also registering with betting accounts using cash back websites which literally paid us money just for going through them.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up to much as surely there cannot be that many introductory offers to use but I just though I'd give you a quick update. I'm still very skeptical but will be happy to be proved wrong.


did you use the website link supplied by BMW or did you use your own wouldnt mind giving it a bash myself


----------



## tmitch45

justina3 said:


> did you use the website link supplied by BMW or did you use your own wouldnt mind giving it a bash myself


Not sure what you mean bud?


----------



## justina3

tmitch45 said:


> This is interesting re gumping and mugbets.
> 
> The Ultimate Guide To Mug Betting & Gubbing Within Matched Betting - YouTube
> 
> Its also worth looking at 'iesnare' its apparently a way of bookies spying on what your doing i.e are you constantly swapping between different bookies and exchange bookies. There are ways or removing it but it comes back next time you visit a bookmakers site. I looked at a site yesterday which shows you how to block the 'spyware' from reporting back.


If the bookies are monitoring there system for people using just lay betting and I am sure they would have plenty of computer systems in place to spot it due to the huge amount of money at stake, as in this video wouldn't it be wise to stick to one type of bet as she pointed out someone who bets on the horses in the uk wouldn't be interested in an overseas American football game (for example) it would stand out a mile.

So maybe just sticking to horse racing in the UK as an example would therefore make your spending history consistent or am I over thinking this.

It appears a few of you have been banned already.


----------



## justina3

Following on from the above the calculator that works out how much you have to put in the lay bet seems to be a dead give away for example in the demo video it shows you have to pay £5.08 to even the bets, but who in there right minds lays a bet for that amount surly it’s a dead give away to the bookies ? just search uneven bets being placed and hey presto you have people playing the match betting system, few similar bets and your banned. 

Or am I missing something obvious here.


----------



## shycho

justina3 said:


> Following on from the above the calculator that works out how much you have to put in the lay bet seems to be a dead give away for example in the demo video it shows you have to pay £5.08 to even the bets, but who in there right minds lays a bet for that amount surly it's a dead give away to the bookies ? just search uneven bets being placed and hey presto you have people playing the match betting system, few similar bets and your banned.
> 
> Or am I missing something obvious here.


Betfair (as an example) don't care what you lay, as they make their money on the commison between you and the backer. So laying bets isn't the issue here.

The exchanges such as betfair and smarket don't care if you win or lose £5.08 or £1.78 or £206.19 as they'll make their commisson either way from you or the person putting the back bet on.

One give away is if you're placing low odds bets on football, and then with your free bet go and gamble it all on a random high odds horse race.


----------



## tmitch45

justina3 said:


> Following on from the above the calculator that works out how much you have to put in the lay bet seems to be a dead give away for example in the demo video it shows you have to pay £5.08 to even the bets, but who in there right minds lays a bet for that amount surly it's a dead give away to the bookies ? just search uneven bets being placed and hey presto you have people playing the match betting system, few similar bets and your banned.
> 
> Or am I missing something obvious here.


You always 'lay' the bet at the exchange i.e. betfair or smarkets and the ideal situation is that your loss is always with the bookies.

To answer your other question yes in a perfect world you could stick to one type of sport per account which is what I may do but some sports are seasonal for example if in most of your accounts you only bet on UK football what do you do in 3-4 weeks when the season ends? I guess having one or two sports per account is ok or to have seasonal events like the grand national or boat race etc.


----------



## justina3

ok kinda get it so going to have a play tomorrow all accounts opened one question how much money do you guys start of with ?


----------



## tmitch45

justina3 said:


> ok kinda get it so going to have a play tomorrow all accounts opened one question how much money do you guys start of with ?


They talk about anything from £50 to £100 will get you going. From my limited research all at says is the more cash you can invest the faster you will make money as you can put more bets on without having to wait for others to finish. For me we have gone a little crazy but in a controlled way and taken money out of our main account as needed. We have speadsheets setup so we know where every penny is and we update these daily. My wife does this with me and is in control of the money 'in' side of things to make sure there is zero risk and that we aren't spending too much.


----------



## tmitch45

Has anyone tried the casino or bingo yet? Looks a lot more complex.


----------



## Talidan

I'll be starting again this week made £160 last week only 3 days so the aim of £30 a day will start this week still got plenty of sign up offers available also started doing a few of the Casino ones the no risk roulette and slots are decent iv won about £40 from them problem is your not guaranteed to win but you don't have to deposit so doesn't matter really, I got my mum to try them £5 free bingo there's 4 of them that are similar she didn't win but again was risk free and someone's got to win so worth a shot.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## justina3

I give up way to complicated for me next idea anyone lol


----------



## Geetarman

It's really not difficult if you follow the instructions. I know very little about betting and I'm already about £100 up after a couple of days (quidco bonus included).


----------



## Starbuck88

I really am taking this steady and slowly but from the first 3 bookies. I've made a total of £58.01. Whether I'll get any cashback from TCB or QC remains to be seen but we'll see.

7 bets so far and only 2 have 'won' at the lay bet side. As I'm being careful am waiting for withdrawals to happen etc.


----------



## Starbuck88

Well I got some topcashback today! woop!  £16.80.

So my total overall is £74.81


----------



## shycho

Anyone else sometimes check the odds checker and think the bookies are deliberately skewing odds to catch Matched Bettors? 

This morning I had some spare time and a free bet to place, checked the odds matcher and saw the Hibs Vs Raith Rovers had odds of something like 9.2 on the bookies and lay odds of 8.5 at both Betfair and Smarkets.

The odds were a bit high for what I had in the exchange so wouldn’t have touched it anyway. But it just screamed at me, don’t touch this one as it’s bound to be watched by the bookie in question (aka too good to be true)

On a £10 SNR bet, it would have returned around £9.82 if memory serves me right and on a Normal £10 bet it would have still given a few pence profit.


----------



## Starbuck88

shycho said:


> Anyone else sometimes check the odds checker and think the bookies are deliberately skewing odds to catch Matched Bettors?
> 
> This morning I had some spare time and a free bet to place, checked the odds matcher and saw the Hibs Vs Raith Rovers had odds of something like 9.2 on the bookies and lay odds of 8.5 at both Betfair and Smarkets.
> 
> The odds were a bit high for what I had in the exchange so wouldn't have touched it anyway. But it just screamed at me, don't touch this one as it's bound to be watched by the bookie in question (aka too good to be true)
> 
> On a £10 SNR bet, it would have returned around £9.82 if memory serves me right and on a Normal £10 bet it would have still given a few pence profit.


Aye, are you in PA? They tell you to never go near those sorts of bets if you would stand to gain even without a free bet. (Have you heard of Dutching? It's a way of placing bets at 3 different bookies in order to guarantee profit) that's a bit more safe to do I think.

I'm being as careful as I can, when I have to switch to the reload offers etc, I'll do the same sort of bets with the same bookies, so only do horse racing with one, football with another etc.


----------



## tmitch45

I'm sometimes not even using the PA oddsmatcher as I think if we can use that surely they can use that to catch matchbetters? So I'm just sticking the Prem football at the moment and not being greedy with the profits. I'm also trying to always make my loss at the bookies so I'm a good customer! I cannot see what difference it makes to the bookies if we are matchbetting or not if we are making them money? Things are going well still with me I think this week will be a bigger one than last. Has anyone done the 888Bet sign up offer of the 3x boosted odds?

I'm creating myself a monster shreadsheet to keep a real accurate track of everything, there are loads of free one out there is you do a search. I've also got lots going on tonight with all the prem matches.


----------



## mteam

The goons Ulitmatcher sheet is a decent one


----------



## tmitch45

How are people going still doing it? I'm building to the £200 Bet360 offer!


----------



## Geetarman

Not to far off £200 including quidco and topcash back (assuming they pay out). Screwed up a william hill offer by forgetting the lay bet......schoolboy error... So a few quid wasted trying to do to many at the same time. Lesson learned though.


----------



## brodders1979

Come 4th May I've been doing this for a year and made over £20k. Not made as much this past couple of weeks since joinig the forum though!

Here's my profit tracker....









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

Very impressive brodders1979!! I know I've been doing this for a really short time (2weeks tomorrow) but i just want to know how??? Your doing over 2k a month by the looks of it which is seriously impressive. How much time do you spend a night? How much initial bankroll did you have? I'm struggling to see how I can earn much more that £3-500 a month???


----------



## shycho

Nicely done brodders1979! 

Starting to try and get my head around how people make money from accumulators, but not had much luck understanding it so far. Definitely need to watch the videos and read the forums a bit more, as i've only skim read them up to now.


----------



## tmitch45

shycho said:


> Nicely done brodders1979!
> 
> Starting to try and get my head around how people make money from accumulators, but not had much luck understanding it so far. Definitely need to watch the videos and read the forums a bit more, as i've only skim read them up to now.


I'm also looking at these. I understand them from a betting point of view I just don't understand how to make money from them using matched betting. Can anyone help explain?


----------



## brodders1979

Basically when you move onto reloads you are always trying to win a free bet. You then find a match at odds of 5 or greater to use your free bet as snr in the calculator to return around 80% profit. Accas are just that... you place a 5fold acca and if one leg let's you down then you get your stake back as a free bet.

The acca catcher app finds you the bets to place with each bookies. These will be sequential matches (I.e. matches are played one game after the other and no matches are played at the same time). 

So for example you have a 5fold with a £50 stake and the first match is at odds of 1.4. You lay that first leg at smarkets to cover the £50 in the event that leg loses. It goes on to win so now you have £70 tied up in that acca (50 original stake plus 20 winnings from the first leg). The second leg is at odds of 1.5 so again you need to lay that bet off at smarkets but this time you are covering the £70 you have tied into the acca. You keep doing this until one leg loses (say for the example the second leg) so now you have won £70 into smarkets (50 stake lost at the bookies and 20 lost at smarkets from the first leg). From the commission at the exchange and variance in odds at bookies and exchange you will have a small qualifying loss but you now want the remaining 3 legs of the acca to go onto win. They do, so now you have been awarded a £50 free bet at the bookies that you can place and lay at high odds to return £40 profit. 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

brodders1979 said:


> Basically when you move onto reloads you are always trying to win a free bet. You then find a match at odds of 5 or greater to use your free bet as snr in the calculator to return around 80% profit. Accas are just that... you place a 5fold acca and if one leg let's you down then you get your stake back as a free bet.
> 
> The acca catcher app finds you the bets to place with each bookies. These will be sequential matches (I.e. matches are played one game after the other and no matches are played at the same time).
> 
> So for example you have a 5fold with a £50 stake and the first match is at odds of 1.4. You lay that first leg at smarkets to cover the £50 in the event that leg loses. It goes on to win so now you have £70 tied up in that acca (50 original stake plus 20 winnings from the first leg). The second leg is at odds of 1.5 so again you need to lay that bet off at smarkets but this time you are covering the £70 you have tied into the acca. You keep doing this until one leg loses (say for the example the second leg) so now you have won £70 into smarkets (50 stake lost at the bookies and 20 lost at smarkets from the first leg). From the commission at the exchange and variance in odds at bookies and exchange you will have a small qualifying loss but you now want the remaining 3 legs of the acca to go onto win. They do, so now you have been awarded a £50 free bet at the bookies that you can place and lay at high odds to return £40 profit. 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ok so you are banking on one and only one of the 5 legs loosing. Should be easy that happened to me all the time when I actually did have a bet on an accumulator! Do you ever build up you own accas or just use the acca catcher? I suppose it would look suspect if you had 4 close matches and then backing say Sunderland to beat Chelsea??


----------



## brodders1979

Yeah always acca catcher and you'd be surprised how many of the 1.17 and 1.2 odds games go on to lose lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK

Guys I have worked in the city for 15 years and one thing I have learned is a fool and his money are soon parted that my friendly piece of advice


----------



## Spoony

Brodders that's impressive. 

I've been considering getting started with this, already had a b365, Betfair and willie hills account. 

Been reading about matched betting etc a while. 20k in a year is incredible, I just don't understand it lol


----------



## tmitch45

DimitriUK said:


> Guys I have worked in the city for 15 years and one thing I have learned is a fool and his money are soon parted that my friendly piece of advice


This isn't betting its careful maths and organisation and if you have this its 100% risk free.


----------



## Starbuck88

Would also like to ask how you manage to clear 2k ish a month. How much do you have tied up at one time and how long does it take you each day roughly to do it?

Is it just accumulator reloads you do?


----------



## brodders1979

I always have around 3 grand in smarkets and have most of it tied up in bets over the weekend then withdraw and transfer to top it back up through the week. I only ever withdraw from the bookies when I absolutely must to avoid getting gubbed. I have around 15 to 20 accas going at any one time. As soon as one leg loses in one acca I place another with that same bookie which means I usually have around 3 accas with each.

Accas are the main source of income which generates 1 to 1 and a half k a month. The rest comes from other football reloads and horses at the weekend. There is a thread on the PA forum run by JamesPA (decent fella but a sp*rs fan) where he posts what to offers to do to net £33 a day. This is on top of my acca stream and gets me the other 1k a month. When I first started out I spent a lot of time on it but mainly through reading up and learning on the forums. Now it's mainly down to around 30 mins in the morning and lunch time and maybe an hour in the evening. Most of the reloads recur each week (daily for the horses) so once you've been doing them for a little while you can breeze through them quite quickly. I do spend more time on it over the weekend as there are more offers but it's something I enjoy doing too. 

Today I'll be doing more accas and a couple of paddy2up where there are close matches. Ladbrokes/coral bet pre match get free bet in play. Itv races with bet365 betway sporting bet and coral. Itv extra place horse races, golf extra places plus any offers that are emailed to me from the bookies. Will also keep any eye out for any decent Dutch bets. 

I have a few mates from work that all do this so we have a WhatsApp group and share any offers we come across and close matches that we can find as well as the general banter. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyhall22

tmitch45 not sure what you do in the NHS but I have friends who are NHS nurses, but also work for private medical companies to work in police custody suites, taking blood samples, basic health checks etc makes them some good extra money.

Hope you manage to get something sorted.


----------



## wayne451

brodders1979 said:


> (decent fella but a sp*rs fan)


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PugIain

Couple of guys at work do these accumulator things.
Do they ever win? No. Or if they do it's like £7.

Really worth ****ing around for.

I'd rather be money up by not wasting it in the first place. My Dad would be disappointed if he knew I'd started that game.

Invest it in an ISA if you've got enough to chuck about.


----------



## mteam

Spoony said:


> I don't understand the liability part on Betfair. Do I need that total amount in my account?
> 
> I think I'll wait until I'm finished my mortgage application and then try it properly.


theres a walk through on https://teamprofit.com/

hope I'm not breaking any rules posting a link


----------



## shycho

@Spoony - I'd probably wait until you've finished the mortgage application as well if I were you, just to be safe. 

But basically on Betfair you are the bookie so to speak. The "stake" is what the bettor is placing (and you'd be wining) and the liability is what they woud win and you would lose.

So you need to have enough in the account to cover the liability should the bet lose. And if you win, then you get your liability plus the bettors stake back. Thats why on the mug/qualifiing bets you usually want the odds to be as close as possible.


----------



## tmitch45

brodders1979 said:


> I always have around 3 grand in smarkets and have most of it tied up in bets over the weekend then withdraw and transfer to top it back up through the week. I only ever withdraw from the bookies when I absolutely must to avoid getting gubbed. I have around 15 to 20 accas going at any one time. As soon as one leg loses in one acca I place another with that same bookie which means I usually have around 3 accas with each.
> 
> Accas are the main source of income which generates 1 to 1 and a half k a month. The rest comes from other football reloads and horses at the weekend. There is a thread on the PA forum run by JamesPA (decent fella but a sp*rs fan) where he posts what to offers to do to net £33 a day. This is on top of my acca stream and gets me the other 1k a month. When I first started out I spent a lot of time on it but mainly through reading up and learning on the forums. Now it's mainly down to around 30 mins in the morning and lunch time and maybe an hour in the evening. Most of the reloads recur each week (daily for the horses) so once you've been doing them for a little while you can breeze through them quite quickly. I do spend more time on it over the weekend as there are more offers but it's something I enjoy doing too.
> 
> Today I'll be doing more accas and a couple of paddy2up where there are close matches. Ladbrokes/coral bet pre match get free bet in play. Itv races with bet365 betway sporting bet and coral. Itv extra place horse races, golf extra places plus any offers that are emailed to me from the bookies. Will also keep any eye out for any decent Dutch bets.
> 
> I have a few mates from work that all do this so we have a WhatsApp group and share any offers we come across and close matches that we can find as well as the general banter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So I've been looking into the Accas and I've done my one with the free BetVic £10 Acca bet and turned a nice profit. That was simple as it was a free bet therefore just covering at the exchange so I'm comfortable with that and understand it.

With regards for the acca insurance type bets where you get a free bet if only one leg fails and I get that now but feel it could be a fair bit of messing around to get a 5 fold with only one leg loosing. I'm also concerned it would look didgy if I suddenly start hammering in Accas in the hope of getting one leg that looses.

Whats confusing me (I've tried reading the PA threads) is the 'other types' of accas. It seemed like people were doing accas and getting a guaranteed profit (not with free bet)? Also people talked about Lock in guarantees can anyone help explain these to me?

As mentioned I'm coming to the end of my signups now with a nice profit and bank roll in my exchange so have the time and resources to keep this going but I'm struggling with what to do next?? I've not got more than 2-3 emails of reloads in my email account?

Just a quick note to answer some of the comments on here. This is not betting or gambling. Sure its using betting websites and the mechanism of betting but its using careful maths and good organisation to always cover your bets at the exchange so whatever the outcome of the even you will not loose. You then use the generous sign-up offers given out by bookies to entice people into gambling against them and turn them into risk free cash in your account or better still in your exchange.


----------



## brodders1979

On acca catcher don't try looking for acças where one leg is likely to lose. Just go for the lowest qualifying loss. Don't worry about what the bookies think.... they have thousands of people putting bets on and don't review everyone's account activity.

Take for example 3 of my accas below all with really low odds (bankers if you will). Sp*rs lost in the 1st leg for all 3 so across all those I am around 8 quid down on qualifying losses.









They are all £50 quid accas and all the remains legs so far have won. If the rest do too then I'll have £150 in free bets at 80% that's a guaranteed £120 return (minus my £8 ql) All for around 10 minutes work lol.

Various different ways to lock in profit. Take the last one ... Colchester are currently winning 1 nil. If they go on to win then I am down to one leg remaining so at this point I can lock in profit. I can do this because i can now bet against real Madrid winning because if they do I have 50 free bet worth 40 quid. So at a cost of 4.80 liability I can lock in profit of £35.20










I can also do something similar if the 1st 4 legs all win.

I have grown tired of trying to explain it to the sceptics.... I've worked in data and analytics for 20 years (10 of them in the City If that means anything) so I can understand the maths and probabilities. I just let them be and count my money 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

Thanks brodders. Its funny my free acca was very similar to yours but I was glad spurs lost so I didn't have to lay all the others. Where do you get/find your £50 free bets. are they emailed to you, from PA or just from the bookies sites? Sorry for all the questions mate just trying to understand and do it right.


----------



## brodders1979

Yeah sometimes it's best if he first leg loses as that's it you've done with that acca and no more bets to lay off. I've got 20 live accas on the go atm so gets quite frantic when you've got several matches kicking off shortly after the previous leg finishes.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brodders1979

I just use the acca catcher on the profit accumulator website mate. Sort it by qualifying loss and choose the cheapest one. As a general rule I won't take a 50 acca with more than 5 quid ql and 25 accas with a max 3.50 ql. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3

PugIain said:


> Couple of guys at work do these accumulator things.
> Do they ever win? No. Or if they do it's like £7.
> 
> Really worth ****ing around for.
> 
> I'd rather be money up by not wasting it in the first place. My Dad would be disappointed if he knew I'd started that game.
> 
> Invest it in an ISA if you've got enough to chuck about.


It's not for everyone of course but you can't argue with the results that are achievable.


----------



## tmitch45

Just broken the £500 profit mark. Not ground breaking but its been money for nothing really!


----------



## tosh

tmitch45 said:


> Just broken the £500 profit mark. Not ground breaking but its been money for nothing really!


Nice one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shycho

tmitch45 said:


> Just broken the £500 profit mark. Not ground breaking but its been money for nothing really!


Wow, how many sign up offers have you blazed through? I was happy to cross the £200 barrier tonight.


----------



## DimitriUK

tmitch45 said:


> This isn't betting its careful maths and organisation and if you have this its 100% risk free.


I had in my mind the spread betting any penny stock comments, regarding the football stuff is called arbitrage in technical terms which in the real world rarely exist and rarely is 0 risk.

Also in the real world if someone had found such a money making machine will drop anything else he is doing and will focus 100% on the trade, he does not advertises it around but it keeps it to himself as the more people getting on the train makes the arbitrage disappear.


----------



## brodders1979

DimitriUK said:


> I had in my mind the spread betting any penny stock comments, regarding the football stuff is called arbitrage in technical terms which in the real world rarely exist and rarely is 0 risk.
> 
> Also in the real world if someone had found such a money making machine will drop anything else he is doing and will focus 100% on the trade, he does not advertises it around but it keeps it to himself as the more people getting on the train makes the arbitrage disappear.


Page 1 of many.....









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## possul

Matched betting is fine if your willing to bet big money 
When I started it someone I know was getting upwards of £1000 per month from it but was being several hundreds of pounds each bet to get it.
I did it for a few months with a bit of money I had left at the end of the month and was making £40-60, for the Time put in I couldn't be bother with it.

One wrong click with out realising and kiss goodbye to hundreds then


----------



## tmitch45

shycho said:


> Wow, how many sign up offers have you blazed through? I was happy to cross the £200 barrier tonight.


I've done around 34 and a few extra offers.


----------



## brodders1979

Ladbroke are doing money back up to 25 if you pick a horse that comes second in today's itv races. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK

possul said:


> Matched betting is fine if your willing to bet big money
> When I started it someone I know was getting upwards of £1000 per month from it but was being several hundreds of pounds each bet to get it.
> I did it for a few months with a bit of money I had left at the end of the month and was making £40-60, for the Time put in I couldn't be bother with it.
> 
> One wrong click with out realising and kiss goodbye to hundreds then


This is what I am expecting if you work full time on the trade


----------



## DimitriUK

brodders1979 said:


> Page 1 of many.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


are you telling me I can go long the 109.59 at 17.01 and short at 19? If this is the case I will put 100k and give you a 10k commission.


----------



## Shug

A bookie will close your account pretty damn sharp if you start hitting arbs.


----------



## shycho

DimitriUK said:


> are you telling me I can go long the 109.59 at 17.01 and short at 19? If this is the case I will put 100k and give you a 10k commission.


You'll probably find the bookie limits your bet to a few £k and over time will reduce this limit if you keep hitting the arb bets.

Hence why people sell access to this system. Because while they are making money from it daily, they can only make so much from it, so might as well make money by helping others make money from it as well.


----------



## brodders1979

Shug said:


> A bookie will close your account pretty damn sharp if you start hitting arbs.


Damn right... would never take any of those prices. Just prooving a point 

Not done too bad today 1 x 50 and 3 x 25 free bets from the horses. Total qualifying loss of £9.32.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

brodders1979 said:


> Damn right... would never take any of those prices. Just prooving a point
> 
> Not done too bad today 1 x 50 and 3 x 25 free bets from the horses. Total qualifying loss of £9.32.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's a nice tidy profit mate!


----------



## adf27

Just read through all of this, sounds interesting. tmitch45 still making it work or have the offers dried up?


----------



## tmitch45

adf27 said:


> Just read through all of this, sounds interesting. tmitch45 still making it work or have the offers dried up?


Yes still making it work thanks! Just waiting for the golf to finish so I can total up for the weekend. The sign-ups do get more complex and fewer as you progress but I'm now moving into reload offers and other ways of match betting. The most difficult thing I find now I have my head around it all is keeping good records or where the money is and all the offers.


----------



## Shug

If you can get premier player status on 888 its a cash cow.
Seems quite random who they hand it out to tho.


----------



## adf27

tmitch45 said:


> Yes still making it work thanks! Just waiting for the golf to finish so I can total up for the weekend. The sign-ups do get more complex and fewer as you progress but I'm now moving into reload offers and other ways of match betting. The most difficult thing I find now I have my head around it all is keeping good records or where the money is and all the offers.


Good to know! I've just started making my way through some of the introductory offers, thinking of signing up to one of the websites to make it easier to find matches and offers etc. Interesting that this still works, but might as well take advantage of it whilst we can!


----------



## tmitch45

Shug said:


> If you can get premier player status on 888 its a cash cow.
> Seems quite random who they hand it out to tho.


What does premier player status give you on your account?


----------



## Shug

tmitch45 said:


> What does premier player status give you on your account?


Better offers. For example, they have a bet 30 get 5 on live betting on saturday football, but premier player is bet 75 get 25.
I usually get something like bet 10 get 10 on live or multiple bets most days as well. Then theres special offers on darts, snooker, tennis etc like the saturday football one.
Theres VIP status as well, but that probably takes a lot bigger bets than I'm doing to get to!


----------



## DimitriUK

shycho said:


> You'll probably find the bookie limits your bet to a few £k and over time will reduce this limit if you keep hitting the arb bets.
> 
> Hence why people sell access to this system. Because while they are making money from it daily, they can only make so much from it, so might as well make money by helping others make money from it as well.


Ok mate that makes more sense thanks for the info.


----------



## Gtiracer

Happy to offer my services here as have been matched betting for about 3 years but slowly my accounts have become less and less. If anyone allows me to use their identity to mb on their behalf through a VPN. I will happily split the earnings 50/50 using only my money to finance the venture.

Due to the nature of what I'm asking it will only be well established members of this forum I'm happy to offer to however. Please pm for details


----------



## bannan

@tmitch45 How is this panning out for you now? Im looking to have a go at this soon as a starter after my pal is making quite a bit from arbing at the minute.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08

I'd also be interested in an update on the folks doing matched betting. Could do with a few extra quid to get my garage finished lol


----------



## Geetarman

I've not been able to put much time into it over the last month so way behind what I could have been but including quidco etc I'm at about £370 profit.


----------



## tmitch45

So still doing this and since starting my profit is £1343. I have lost a few accounts though so the best advice I can give anyone is to work hard do lots of mug bets, don't just do the offers and don't be greedy. If I was starting again I would wait until the just before the start of the football season as there seemed to be more offers and options with football.

In view of me loosing a few accounts I've started looking into betfair trading. You basically use betfair and some software trade on the movement of horse (or any sport) bet and lay prices. It can be very profitable but its more risky than matched betting. Last night for example I traded most (not all) of the evenings horse races and came out £75 in profit. If anyones interested in this loads of stuff online look at Peter Webb or Bet Angel.


----------



## mteam

Great start at trading are you pre race or inplay trading?


----------



## tmitch45

mteam said:


> Great start at trading are you pre race or inplay trading?


Hmmm my trading took a turn for the worse on Sat with 3 trades going south and an overall loss which took all the previous days profit and more!! I have an amount of cash set aside for this so although not ideal its cool.

I'm trading pre-race and have let a few go in play which is where my losses occured. Both were favorites and both started and there prices shot up and never came back. It was almost as if the horse had collapsed at the start!

I'm still learning and reading a few books on the subject. I've made 3 big rookie errors and to be honest I have been playing at it so far thinking I can run before I can walk and also entering markets I don't understand. Basically I've done everything wrong that they talk about in the books! So I've decided to take a break from trading while I finish the books and to stop me chasing a loss. Its funny I felt I'd been really unlucky in those 3 trades but reading my current book it seems I'd actually be damn lucky in the trades that gave me the profit and it was a matter of time before the loss came!

What do you trade? can you recommend any books or courses? How long have you been trading? is it profitable for you?


----------



## firehorse

Hi tmitch45,

You PM box is full


----------



## tmitch45

firehorse said:


> Hi tmitch45,
> 
> You PM box is full


Empty now


----------



## mteam

About 18 month now first 12 month I broke about even, Trying to many different things

I cant get on with the horse racing at all lots of small profits and then one goes the wrong way and wipes it all out. Tried a video training course to see what I was missing still just couldn't make it profitable for me

I just stick to trading football now game selection is key


----------



## tmitch45

mteam said:


> About 18 month now first 12 month I broke about even, Trying to many different things
> 
> I cant get on with the horse racing at all lots of small profits and then one goes the wrong way and wipes it all out. Tried a video training course to see what I was missing still just couldn't make it profitable for me
> 
> I just stick to trading football now game selection is key


Exactly the same mate I made loads of small profits often adding up to a nice profit over an afternoon or an evening but as you say when one goes wrong it goes wrong big time and it wipes out not only your daily profit but often much more. I freely admit I've just jumped in and really need to look at reading more and maybe a course before I can do it again and confidently make a consistent profit.

Which video course did you use? was it worth while?


----------



## mteam

Betfair scalper 

It didn't help me any


----------



## firehorse

Hi,


mteam said:


> Betfair scalper
> 
> It didn't help me any


Advert looks good 

Why didn't it work and did you get your money back?


----------



## tmitch45

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> Advert looks good
> 
> Why didn't it work and did you get your money back?


Yes I read the advert it talks about getting money back if you don't make a profit.


----------



## mteam

Consistently loosing money and watching the exact opposite movement of what is suppose to happen

After reading a review that they dont honour the 60 day money back guarantee I didn't bother trying to get my cash back just put it down to a lesson learned


----------



## firehorse

mteam said:


> Consistently loosing money and watching the exact opposite movement of what is suppose to happen
> 
> After reading a review that they dont honour the 60 day money back guarantee I didn't bother trying to get my cash back just put it down to a lesson learned


Hi,

If they won't refund then you should be able to get it back from your credit card company. Product not up to scratch. Should be a clear cut case.

Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## mteam

if any of you are interested I got 3 promotional codes for the CGMbet System

Which reduces the Vip license price down to 9 euros for the life of the software

drop me a pm


----------



## tmitch45

mteam said:


> if any of you are interested I got 3 promotional codes for the CGMbet System
> 
> Which reduces the Vip license price down to 9 euros for the life of the software
> 
> drop me a pm


what is this?


----------



## Samhaigh2018

The two ideas that pop to mind for me would either be matched betting as mentioned above or Amazon FBA. Look on YouTube for videos they will explain everything better than I can. I've heard of people making £1000+ per month from matched betting (but takes time to get there) and even more from Amazon FBA. 

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Risdale

I've started giving this a bash but the fact you have to keep pumping cash into the exchange of your bet keeps winning seems odd! Although I suspect you are meant to win the lay bets from time to time, however all my qualifying bets and free bets keep winning.


----------



## Risdale

Update: Burst the £100 barrier in 4 days, not bad stuff! Keeping track of it all is getting more and more difficult though...


----------



## tmitch45

Risdale said:


> Update: Burst the £100 barrier in 4 days, not bad stuff! Keeping track of it all is getting more and more difficult though...


You really need to keep track of everything on a spreadsheet. As you get more into it and you have loads of bets out its the only way you can work out your profit.


----------



## Risdale

tmitch45 said:


> You really need to keep track of everything on a spreadsheet. As you get more into it and you have loads of bets out its the only way you can work out your profit.


Aye I went back and put it all in a spreadsheet, it makes it far easier to see. How are you getting on with it almost a year in? (if you're still doing it and don't mind my asking)

I also tried to explain it to my missus and she just looked at me like I was mad :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Risdale said:


> Aye I went back and put it all in a spreadsheet, it makes it far easier to see. How are you getting on with it almost a year in? (if you're still doing it and don't mind my asking)
> 
> I also tried to explain it to my missus and she just looked at me like I was mad :lol:


PM sent


----------

